# My new site awaits your review :)



## dfhagai (Oct 21, 2009)

> Do you have wav-files in your player?


MP3's of course.
Never encountered that problem before, will check the latency issue.

Due to the nature of the flash system I've used to build this site, 
I can't cancel the click while the music plays.

More input will be very much appreciated


----------

